# New Nerite won't leave his corner or eat



## Amaranthia (Oct 3, 2013)

So I've had this new little Nerite snail named Vern for about a week. When i first put him in the tank, he meandered around the bottom a little bit (freaking Franky out lookin like a moving rock haha), but then he made his way over to the front right corner of the tank and crawled up onto the glass. I could see his little mouth moving, which i hope means that he's eating invisible algae off the glass or something. 

But he hasn't eaten any of the stuff i've put in the tank for him. I tried an algae pellet and a piece of kale, and he didn't touch either of those. He also hasn't moved from that corner of the tank since he went over there the first day. You'd think that he would run out of algae in that spot and move on, wouldn't you? But he just crawls up to the surface of the water, then down to the gravel, then up again.

Should I be trying different things to feed him? Take him out and put him right on top of a pellet in a cup of water or something? Should i be moving him around the tank? Sticking him on the other side or setting him on a plant? Advice!


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

well, Im no expert, but I have 2 nerite snails in my tank, and half the time they dont even eat as much diatoms as I thought they would, LOL! they also like to stay above the water line sometimes but will go back underwater. I noticed they are most active when my lights are off or its night time, they are just weird sometimes. Mine would touch an algae wafer either. I put some smooth rocks in kritter keepers in the sun with some floruish and wait for green algae to grow on them and toss them in the tank and sooner or later the nerites will find it and eat it!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't bother to feed mine. He's been living for years browsing the biofilm and what little algae or food he can find. He's all over the tank, laying little white eggs on all the plant stems. I see him maybe once a week, zipping (relatively) around and munching.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

+1 to Hallyx. Cassini will tuck himself away in one spot for three or four days, and then spend a day wandering around the tank like a machine, eating and pooping... before coming to a complete stop and chilling out again. I find if I try to supplement, Sherlock tries to eat the algae wafers (he tries to eat absolutely everything in that tank, so...)


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay that's good to know, thank you! Unfortunately, I think Franky (my betta) might have done something to Vern that bent one of his antenna and caused him to tuck inside his shell for a bit. I didn't see what happened, but I hope Franky doesn't bully him too much. If he does, Vern might end up with his own tank >.<


----------

